# fathers autocycle



## DIAMOND JOHN (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 1936 schwinn autocycle that belonged to my Dad when he was a kid in San Francisco. He rode the bike over the Golden Gate Bridge on opening day.  I would like to restore it and find out more about it.  It is black with ivory trim, still has the full floating sadle, fenders, the aerial bomb fender ornament, chain guard and luggage carrier. Gas tank is missing along with the dual headlights and speedometer.  Paint is still in good shape and it still has the front badge and rear reflector.  How hard is it going to be to find the missing parts?  This bike is so cool.  I just love the fender bomb.  looking foward to any info and help.    Thanks John.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 19, 2008)

well the tanks come on ebay semi-often but are expensive. Might be better to find a collector that has one. The headlights do come up but call memory lane classics and Im sure they have a few hanging around. They aren't cheap either. Do you still have the mounting bracket for the headlights? 290215108200 here is a headlight on ebay. memory lane's number is (419) 832-3040. They might also have a tank if you ask prob not though. Of course chestnut hollow most likely has all your parts but you will pay alot and thats because they are in very good shape and might have the tank in the same color as your bike. Others on this site can give you the info on chestnut hollow.


----------



## eazywind (Mar 19, 2008)

*Tim Brandt and Bob U.......*

Tim Brandt and Bob U. are probably 2 of the better people to contact on getting Schwinn stuff and advice etc... email me at easywind2@yahoo.com and i will give you their email addresses. Marc


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 21, 2008)

*$$$$$*

You are looking at 3-5 thousand for the parts it depends on how many people see them on ebay... Do you have any pictures of him with the bike sounds pretty cool!!!

If you look on e-bay everyday with keyword Prewar Schwinn they popup often usually they sit there and no one will step up to the plate...

Good Luck!

J-Me!


----------

